# Favorite games of all time



## superheroantics (Aug 17, 2013)

Well TBT, I'm sure you've seen a post like this before, but I'm curious. What's your favorite game or series of all time? Personally, I can't pick just one, so it's a tossup between Mega Man, Silent Hill, and Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 17, 2013)

I like a lot of "mainstream" games.  Mario, Pokemon, The Legend of Zelda, Starfox, Super Smash Bros, Phoenix Wright, Professor Layton, Megaman, Scribblenauts, Animal Crossing.

My favorite games are Super Mario Sunshine, Spongebob Squarepants: Battle for Bikini Bottom, the entirety of the Phoenix Wright (Minus case 2 of the second game! :<) and Professor Layton games


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 17, 2013)

Fire Emblem.


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 17, 2013)

Series-wise, Ace Attorney, Zelda, Kingdom Hearts, Professor Layton, Pokemon and Dangan Ronpa. As for individual games, Ghost Trick, Banjo Kazooie/Tooie, SSBB and Fire Emblem: Awakening.


----------



## ZeroMetroid (Aug 17, 2013)

I'll give ya one guess >w>


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 17, 2013)

Pokemon
Kingdom Hearts
Animal Crossing


----------



## th8827 (Aug 17, 2013)

My favorite is Chrono Trigger, followed by Final Fantasy 6 as a close 2nd.


----------



## Trundle (Aug 17, 2013)

Fire Emblem 7 is my favorite game of all time.
Minecraft is probably a close second.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2013)

Fire Emblem Awakening and Shin Megami Tensei IV


----------



## Chris (Aug 17, 2013)

_Final Fantasy X_. I watched my Dad play all of them up until _X_ (I'd tried a few of them, but I sucked), but the graphics in that game just blew me away and made me want to play it. I'm looking forward to the remaster coming out. 

Also, _Kingdom Hearts II_. I think I've re-played that game more times than any other title.


----------



## idiotcurl (Aug 17, 2013)

My favourite series of all time is easily Legend of Zelda, but my (lengthy) list of favourite games goes something like this...

Left 4 Dead 2
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of time
Sonic Adventure 2: Battle
Resident Evil 4
The Sims 2 (PC version, of course)
Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Animal Crossing: Population Growing
Pokemon HeartGold (Gen 2 is my favourite generation and the remake's additions make it better!)
Mario Party 3
Animal Crossing: New Leaf (Can't help it, no AC game has entranced me this much since the first one!)


----------



## Puuhi (Aug 18, 2013)

Valkyria Chronicles is my favourite game ever hands down. Other games I've enjoyed a lot are Persona 3, the Disgaea series, Final Fantasy VII through X, Chrono Trigger and Grandia.


----------



## Guppy (Aug 18, 2013)

Final Fantasy X and Shadow of The Colossus! Those games both had extreme impacts on me, FFX emotionally and SoTC just....entirely. The feeling and the experience of that game is just mindblowing.

Otherwise I just can't ever let go of Pok?mon, and the original three Spyro the dragon games for the PS1 are close to heart.


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'd really like to group every Pokemon game into one lol but if I HAD to choose, I think I would choose Silver. Banjo Kazooie also has to make it on to that list because I've always loved it as long as I can remember and I think I'd feel pretty lost without New Leaf too. I know there's like a billion more I'm forgetting but yeah lol, these make it to the top.


----------



## Sheepish (Aug 18, 2013)

While Pokemon is my favourite series overall, my favourite game would probably be Okami.


----------



## demoness (Aug 18, 2013)

My favorite series is certainly Ratchet and Clank or Mass Effect, my favorite game has become Dragon Age: Origins/Awakening.


----------



## Mayor Puffy (Aug 19, 2013)

I've got lots of favourites. My favourite rpgs are Grandia I, Valkyria Chronicles, FFIX, Odin Sphere, Vandal Hearts I, Star Ocean: the Second Story, Valkyria Profile I, Pok?mon, Kingdom Hearts I, Baten Kaitos, Front Mission 3, Tales of Symphonia, Xenogears, Shadow Hearts I, SMT: Nocturne.

And others: Super Smash Bros Melee, Resident Evil I: remake, Devil May Cry I, Mass Effect 2, Metroid Prime I, Metal Gear Solid I, Zelda: OoT, ICO, Batman PS3, Borderlands, Halo, Gears of War, Fallout 3, Uncharted, Donkey Kong Country series.

Really hard to pick one favourite though. There's so much to like and love about every game in my opinion. ^_^


----------



## Spynnix (Aug 19, 2013)

My favorite videogame is and always will be Paper Mario for N64. That game is everything you want in a videogame. My second favorite would be the Mother series, particularly the first 2. And my third favorite would be Pokemon Ruby ^^


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 19, 2013)

Rayman 2 The Great Escape, one of the first games I played, it?s awesome, and now I wanna play it again.
Actually I?m pretty sure it?s the first game I ever played.


----------



## Amykins (Aug 19, 2013)

The Shin Megami Tensei game series, no question. If you guys haven't heard of it, go on ebay, get yourself a PS2 and a copy of Nocturne, Digital Devil Saga and Devil Summoner and lock yourself in your bedroom until you're done. You can thank me later. XD


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 20, 2013)

Donkey Kong 64!!
Super Smash Bros original & Brawl
Mario Sunshine
Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Animal Crossing
Pokemon Emerald
Pokemon Platinum
Pokemon Black
Pokemon Stadium
KIRBY AIR RIDE
Harvest Moon (too many titles to name)
Super Mario RPG
Banjo Kazooie
Animal Crossing: New Leaf (so far so good!)
And many more... My list is already long enough


----------



## Treasu(red) (Aug 20, 2013)

I played a computer game many years ago called Grandia 2. 
Most unheard of, yet best computer game ever.

3DS related: Zero Escape (both titles, "9 Hours 9 Persons 9 Doors" AND "Virtues Last Reward") and Animal Crossing

PS3: Skyrim

Gamecube/Wii: Super Smash Bros MELEE. Faster paced is way better than Brawl imo.


----------



## HULK G (Aug 20, 2013)

1.Pump it Up: Pro
   2. Super Metroid
3. Dance Dance Revolution 4th mix.
   4. FIFA series.


----------



## sweetfire (Aug 20, 2013)

Animal crossing and Pokemon


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 20, 2013)

Zelda OoT, Majora's, Okami, FFVII


----------



## Rampor (Aug 21, 2013)

What else it could be other than Need for speed most wanted. I specially love to play in LAN


----------



## Marceline (Aug 21, 2013)

Its strange but... my favourite games of all time are the old Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic games, I & II~ (Before the MMO) I'd make so many characters, try different things out, make new decisions which effect whether I am Light or Dark side... Tried different dialogue with my crew members, aaahh the whole game was just bliss! I began playing it when I was 12/13, and I'm still in love with it. 
I also enjoy Star Wars Battlefront I & II (Its my Call of Duty x3) The Hoth and Yavin 4 maps were my favourite... Tatooine a little as well. 
The Project Zero/Fatal Frame games are also my favourite, they were the games me and my friend would stay up and play haha. The only game that could actually scare us. x.x
Haunting Ground was hilarious with Fiona's constant jiggling.  Also my all time favourite game.


----------



## Puuhi (Aug 21, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> I played a computer game many years ago called Grandia 2.
> Most unheard of, yet best computer game ever.


Try the original Grandia, it's even better! (Loved 2 as well though)


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 21, 2013)

-Final Fantasy VI. Earliest game I remember playing. I have fond memories of it and still love the story and characters to this day.
-Tales of Symphonia. My boyfriend introduced me to the Tales series through this game. I love the characters and the story, and the series itself is amazing and personally I like it more than Final Fantasy now.
-Super Mario World. This was and probably will always be one of the best Mario games in the whole world to me.
-Roller Coaster Tycoon. I spent so many years playing this as a kid!
-Sonic Adventure 2: Battle. It might not be the best Sonic game, but it is what made me like the Sonic series. And if that never happened, I may have never became friends with the man who would is now the love of my life! ♥ So I can never hate on SA2:B.
-The Sims 2. It was charming. It had a great genetics system. The sims were fun and I literally spend all day at home playing it when I could. Then the Sims 3 came along... |:
-Animal Crossing: Population Growing. This is still the best game in the series to me. And it will always have a special place in my heart. It's the first game I ever saved up money to buy. It's the first game I anticipated for it's release date. It's the first game I ever owned that was 'mine' and I had it at a time when I had no friends in the world. It made me happy. There are days I still kick myself for deleting Sunvill.


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 21, 2013)

Animal Crossing
Ocarina of Time
Pokemon

I'm being vague but yeah.


----------



## Riesz (Aug 21, 2013)

Ugh, I have so many favourites.

Kirby's Adventure
Final Fantasy
Secret of Mana
Seiken Densetsu 3
Final Fantasy VI
Chrono Trigger
Harvest Moon
Valkyrie Profile
Star Ocean 2
Legend of Mana
Taiko Drum Master
Rune Factory
Animal Crossing
Fire Emblem
Baldur's Gate
Planescape Torment
Ultima VII


----------



## eruniban (Aug 27, 2013)

zelda is my favorite


----------



## JumpLoffa (Aug 30, 2013)

Mine is Super Mario. It is really enjoyable game. I like to play that game since my childhood.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 31, 2013)

Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask


----------



## Brabus E73 (Aug 31, 2013)

The Elder Scrolls 

Grand Theft Auto


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

Specific games: Paper Mario the Thousand Year Door and Gotta say, AC:NL is currently the game I've spent the most time playing of any game, on any system, not just on the 3DS.

And of series, Paper Mario and Animal Crossing. (How ironic)


----------



## Stitched (Sep 1, 2013)

LoZ: Ocarina of Time
LoZ: Wind Waker
LoZ: Twilight Princess ...see what I'm getting at?
Kirby's Epic Yarn
Kirby's Return to Dreamland
Pokemon Black 2
Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
Paper Mario
Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards
Mario Party 3
AC: New Leaf
Mario Superstar Baseball 
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Blue Rescue Team
Super Mario Advance 2: Yoshi's Island (even though I never beat it it was fun)
Mario 6 Golden Coins
Kirby Star Stacker

...I'll stop.


----------



## Hey Listen! (Sep 2, 2013)

1) Jak and Daxter
2) Legend of Zelda
3) Pokemon
4) League of Legends
5) Animal Crossing
6) Battlefield and Halo are tied here


----------



## hzl (Sep 9, 2013)

Red Dead Redemption, Fable 2, Skyrim and New Leaf


----------



## Lauraa (Sep 9, 2013)

Final Fantasy and Pokemon ^__^


----------



## NinjanaMin (Sep 9, 2013)

Fable Series
Saints Row Series
Pok?mon
Harvest Moon
Animal Crossing :')


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2013)

Castlvania series, Metroid series, The Legend of Zelda series, Terraria, Fez,  Cave Story, many Nicalis games(love the ambience!), almost all Sonic games up until Adventure 2: Battle....Generations was ok, the first half of the game was good but then it got crappy(go figure, cause that's where they started using levels from all the crappy Sonic games!), Left 4 Dead series, Alan Wake(love the Lovecraftian/Twin Peaks feel of the game, very surreal cosmic horror-ish stuff), Silent Hill series, Resident Evil series I guess(I prefer the early titles, like the Gamecube remake of the original, awesome!!!), and if I think of a few others I'll let you know!!  Oh wait, Animal Crossing series!!! Silly me... XD


----------



## Midorikawa (Sep 9, 2013)

Fire Emblem, Pokemon, Kingdom Hearts, and LittleBigPlanet are my favorite series.


----------



## Hartech (Sep 9, 2013)

Windwaker! All time favorite!

Next would Borderlands 1 and 2


----------



## Mya (Sep 10, 2013)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Sky !


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 10, 2013)

okami, animal crossing, pokemon, journey, yume nikki, and the last of us. have played all of them and loved each one of them a lot.. definitely my most faves.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2013)

missbunnehful said:


> okami


..forgot all about that game, awesome, as well as the sequel Okamiden(even though I never finished it lol)!!! Such BEAUTIFUL artwork and graphics <3!!


----------



## Isabella (Sep 11, 2013)

Mother 3 is my favorite of all time. I'm currently playing earthbound because I finally got it to work on my emulator, but I do plan to buy it once I get a Wii u. So it may end up being a top favorite as well, once I finish it. 
Pokemon series in general is a favorite
Also animal crossing, ssb melee, super Mario 64, Mario kart 64, and banjo kazooie.


----------



## fierceonigami (Sep 11, 2013)

As for series: Legend of Zelda, Dragon Age, Mass Effect, Fallout, Elder Scrolls, Pokemon, Animal Crossing, Fire Emblem, Monster Hunter, Fable, Harvest Moon, Rune Factory, Saints Row, and Super Smash Bros.

I also like The Last Remnant, Secret of Mana and Super Mario World.


----------



## ekdante (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't play a lot of videogames, but I do have my favourites: PS3 games would be Castlevania: Lords of Shadow, Devil May Cry 4 and Tekken 6. Also stuff from PSN like Echochrome and Flower. 

Also on PC, Silent Hill 3--- best SH game for me  I don't know if anyone remember Rune?? I enjoyed playing that game on PC, yeay for Vikings!


----------



## Nangwaya (Sep 25, 2013)

Hmmm, this is tough, I have been playing for ages:

I think I will pick games that I put a lot of hours in:

Treasure of Tarmin
Spyro 2: Rypto's Rage
NHL Faceoff 2001
Out Of This World
Dune 2


----------



## unravel (Sep 25, 2013)

All Nintendo games, Team Fortress 2 and Dota 2


----------



## Farobi (Sep 25, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> All Nintendo games, Team Fortress 2 and Dota 2



p much all the games u played xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

mine is pokemon fire red


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Sep 25, 2013)

Mya said:


> Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Sky !



^ Yes!


----------



## kite (Sep 26, 2013)

Pokemon HGSS. Then Pokemon FRLF. I've replayed those games _so_ many times.


----------



## Ricardo (Sep 26, 2013)

All Pokemon Versions (Red, Gold, Ruby, etc)
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Time
Animal Crossing series
Fifa Soccer
Paper Mario TYD


----------



## Chromie (Sep 26, 2013)

Still one of my most favorite games ever.







I'll add Knights of the Old Republic II, Witcher 2, Pok?mon series (or Emerald) and Zelda series and Planescape: Torment. I love a good rpg with great writing.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Sep 29, 2013)

earthbound, chrono trigger, super mario RPG, 999, most of the final fantasies

woooo!!!


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 29, 2013)

Dragon's Dogma
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Tales of Symphonia
Pokemon


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 29, 2013)

Sry, it posted a second time. Ignore this.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 29, 2013)

Yoshi's Island, Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards, and Paper Mario are my top three.

I love more games, but it'd take too long to list. 

Although I will say that an underrated game that I thoroughly enjoyed was *Enslaved: Odyssey to the West* on PS3/360. You should try it out. It's awesome.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 29, 2013)

Super Mario Sunshine
Mario Kart: Double Dash
Halo: Combat Evolved
Super Mario Galaxy 1
Animal Crossing: City Folk
Animal Crossing: Population Growing
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas


----------



## EeveeGirl (Sep 29, 2013)

I absolutely love the Sly Cooper series, Final Fantasy 7, and the Zero Escape Games.

Especially Zero Escape: Virtues Last Reward. Best game ever.


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Sep 29, 2013)

Pokemon
Tales of Symphonia
Animal Crossing
Harvest Moon
Rune Factory
Kingdom Hearts
Kirby


----------



## Aeroga (Sep 29, 2013)

Okage: Shadow King
Disgaea
Final Fantasy VI
Azure Sky
Radiata Stories
.hack// (the first series, not G.U.)


----------



## tigereyes86 (Oct 3, 2013)

I grew up on Spyro the Dragon and Crash Bandicoot on PlayStation/PS2 and I loved them, had almost all the games!


----------



## unravel (Oct 3, 2013)

Farobi said:


> p much all the games u played xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> mine is pokemon fire red



Hmmm.... I played world of warcraft, forge and other games people in TBT don't know until now that I'am a girl hahaha


----------



## Gale (Oct 3, 2013)

My favorite game ever is Fallout New Vegas. Fallout 3 is in my top favorites too.

After that it's probably Minecraft. Sonic 2 was my very first game ever so that also has a special place in my heart.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Oct 9, 2013)

That's a tough one! 
Probably something like: Silent Hill 2, Silent Hill: Shattered Memories, Persona 3, Suikoden 2, Pokemon Black/White, LoZ: Majoras Mask, TES: Skyrim, Amnesia: The Dark Descent and Tales of Symphonia.


----------



## beffa (Oct 9, 2013)

Probably Sims 3.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2013)

Bomberman Blitz


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Oct 11, 2013)

I love most of the usual suspects - Pokemon, Zelda, Layton, Zero Escape, Rayman 2, Ace Attorney, Dragon Quest IX etc.  But I think my favourite stand alone game has to be Ghost Trick.  Blew me away.  Not much replay value (if any), but just... superb while it lasts.

Older and non-Nintendo stuff would be mostly adventure games: Day of the Tentacle, Simon the Sorcerer, Grim Fandango (which is probably my favourite of all the adventure games for its art style), Beneath a Steel Sky.  And Lemmings.


----------



## Cass (Oct 11, 2013)

No way I can pick just one so here is my handy dandy not in specific order list!

Left 4 Dead
Animal Crossing
Harvest Moon
Pokemon
The Sims
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Minecraft
Borderlands
Portal

I'm sure there's some I'm forgetting. ^^;


----------



## Hartech (Oct 11, 2013)

I've got a nice list over the years!

Legend of Zelda Windwaker (HD remake!)
Borderlands 2
Elder Scrolls games!
Left 4 Dead series (So many hoursssssss)
Minecraft
The battlefield series! (2142 if I had to choose one)
Torchlight 2
Animal Crossing of course!
Dead space trilogy (it takes me so long to get through horror games)
And lastly I have a love/hate thing with League of Legends....

Edit: I forgot Fallout! Gahhh


----------



## Souji (Oct 13, 2013)

Any main series Pokemon game
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Persona 3 and 4
The World Ends With You
Kingdom Hearts 2
OFF

Just to name a few.


----------



## DeclanKennedy (Oct 14, 2013)

My favorites are Mario, Pokemon, Kingdom Hearts and Animal Crossing.


----------



## Kristin (Oct 14, 2013)

How is it even possible to pick just one*?!*
There are so many great games out there, I love so many of them!

The Zelda series
Skyrim
All Pokemon games
Banjo-kazooie and Banjo-tooie
Kingdom hearts 1 and 2
Animal crossing New leaf, Wild world, City folk _come on_
Minecraft
Battlefield 3
Almost every Mario game
Ultimate ninja storm 1, 2, 3 and Storm generations
Super smash brawl and bros!
_And more.._

Impossible to choose just one, and this list goes on forever!


----------



## Lauren (Oct 15, 2013)

PORTAL AND PORTAL 2!!!!
I quite like the walking dead!


----------



## horakely (Oct 15, 2013)

My two favorite games of all time are Pokemon Sapphire and Wind Waker.  I spent so much time just adventuring and exploring the beautiful worlds in both of those games when I was around 10.  (If they remake Ruby and Sapphire on the X/Y engine I will probably die of happiness lol).  Wind Waker is just so beautiful and has so much personality, even the GC version is still beautiful 10 years later.

Also, even though I was a 90's kid Sapphire was my first Pokemon game because my parents wouldn't buy me Pokemon lol.  I think starting with Sapphire gave me an appreciation for the newer ones that a lot of kids my age don't have.  I also went back and played Crystal around that time so gen 2 has a special place in my childhood as well, it's just in the wrong order lol.

My favorite game for entirely nostalgic reasons is Sonic Adventure 2!!  Around the same time as the others I spent hours and hours playing through this game, replaying my favorite levels, taking care of my chao.  I went back to it in college and got all the A ranks, which was one of the funnest things I've done in a game.  However, I do recognize that objectively this game ain't that great and has not aged well lol.

I also recognize in my list the Mass Effect series, because it does so many things right story-wise and protagonist-creating-wise (surprised more games haven't improved this yet).  

Another favorite is Persona 4, again because it does storytelling in an exceptional way and it's incredibly fun of course.

Edit: sorry for the novel I just have so many favorites for so many reasons and I enjoyed typing it all out.


----------



## ectoTricycle (Oct 15, 2013)

Sonic Adveture 2 Battle. i cant explain why just chao garden and everything.


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 16, 2013)

My favorite game of all time is Goemon's Great Adventure. It is also one of my first video games, I think I got it during the 1st grade.
Words really can't describe how much I love that game. Massive sentimental value.
Other favorites are Conker's Bad Fur Day, Baten Kaitos Origins, and Harvest Moon 64.


----------



## xnancyxkillzx (Oct 16, 2013)

top 3 favorite games : Battlefield. Dead Island. Super smash brothers.


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 16, 2013)

This is an insanely difficult question for me to answer...
My favourite games are the ones on electronic devices. I don't like games such as "guess who" or "Cluedo".

- - - Post Merge - - -



xnancyxkillzx said:


> top 3 favorite games : Battlefield. Dead Island. Super smash brothers.



I love dead island, but it was too much of a broken game for me to thoroughly enjoy it. Upon playing it I experienced numerous glitches and bugs. It's a good game, but it was rushed. As was its sequel riptide.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 16, 2013)

The Legend of Zelda games.


----------



## Reploid (Oct 17, 2013)

Mostly Nintendo games. My all time favorite is Super Mario Bros. 3, which is the game that got me hooked on video games.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

I've been a Mario fan since 3rd grade! I got into Animal Crossing around 8 or 9, the GC version brings back SO many memories! Also, StarFox is reminiscent of 5th grade, when I got into SSBB.

Other than those 3, I like Dragon Quest IX, Fire Emblem Awakening, and Minecraft.

As you could tell, I'm a huge Nintendo Geek


----------



## Orange (Oct 19, 2013)

Super Smash Bros., Pok?mon (Kanto, Johto and Hoenn), Animal Crossing, Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, Mario Kart, Mario Party, Mario Strikers, RollerCoaster Tycoon, LEGO Racers, LEGO City Undercover, DuckTales: Remastered, Bubble Bobble, Bomberman and some DOS games.


----------



## Reploid (Oct 21, 2013)

Orange said:


> Super Smash Bros., Pok?mon (Kanto, Johto and Hoenn), Animal Crossing, Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, Mario Kart, Mario Party, Mario Strikers, RollerCoaster Tycoon, LEGO Racers, LEGO City Undercover, DuckTales: Remastered, Bubble Bobble, Bomberman and some DOS games.



Have you ever played Super Bomberman 2 for the SNES? That's still my favourite Bomberman game.


----------



## Orange (Oct 21, 2013)

SuperiorTech said:


> Have you ever played Super Bomberman 2 for the SNES? That's still my favourite Bomberman game.


No I haven't, but it looks pretty good. I think my favourite is Bomberman'93. I used to play Bomberman Land a lot, but that's a totally different game.


----------



## aegis (Oct 21, 2013)

it's the silent hill seires, the legend of zelda, the older shin megami tensei games, and the older final fantasy games for me.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 26, 2013)

Here is my top 5:

1: Super Metroid
2: Secret of Mana
3: Sonic the Hedgehog 2
4: Street Fighter II
5: Castlevania: Symphony of the Night


----------



## jvgsjeff (Oct 26, 2013)

Super Mario Bros. 3, Street Fighter II, Final Fantasy II and III on SNES, Super Mario Kart, Doom, and Donkey Kong 64. Although I could go on and on.


----------

